# Firefox JavaScript Information Disclosure Vulnerability



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

A vulnerability has been discovered in various Mozilla products, which can be exploited by malicious people to gain knowledge of potentially sensitive information.

Please see the test below for an example of how this vulnerability can be exploited.


Test Your System



The vulnerability has been confirmed in versions 1.0.1 and 1.0.2. Other versions may also be affected.
*Solution:*
Disable JavaScript support.


----------



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks mimo

But you need it to do certain things on the board especially moderate the board
but you can have it tuirned of you don't have to do that


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Lobos said:


> thanks mimo
> 
> But you need it to do certain things on the board especially moderate the board
> but you can have it tuirned of you don't have to do that


are you talking about disabling the java script thing ?
that was suggested by the people who found the exploit , i am just bringing the raw info .
If you can be more explicit and explain for our TSF community: why ,when and how ,that will be great .


----------



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi mimo

yes i'm talking if you disable the javascrpt.

If you do disable it. you will lose the ability to use these buttons

About TSF
Info Centers
Mail
Site Help
View Posts
Quick Links
Thread Tools
Search This Thread
Rate a thread
Display modes
Forum Tools
Search this forum

You will lose just the drop down menu of the search button. if you press it still will take you to the advanced search.

Try it disable Java script , then refresh the page you will see what i mean. try pressing the buttons above

you are correct in that it will plug the vulnerability up and thats why is id thanks for the info.

Oh as i write this lol I can't use the smilies either

Jose


----------

